# Peas as first ingredient in cat food?



## clockcycle (Dec 22, 2008)

While looking around at Petsupermarket, there was a Natural Balance rep there. she gave me some cat and dog food samples.

The cat food is Peas & Duck. It's First ingredient is Peas.. I thought, eh veggie as main ingredient in a cat food, weird. I doubt my cat will like it.

She gobbled it up.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, cats love foods like Friskies and Meow Mix too for some reason even though the main ingredients are corn. If you can get it to taste good, they'll eat it even if it isn't that great for them.


----------

